# Murazos femeninos, desfile del horror



## Cuenta cuento (25 Jul 2022)

Abro el telón con la ex del SrCruise:


----------



## Cuenta cuento (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Jul 2022)

Todos envejecemos.

Hombres y mujeres. Guapos y feos. Ricos y pobres. Buenos y malos. El físico no es el espejo del "alma", lo es de la genética y el ambiente.


----------



## Vorsicht (25 Jul 2022)

Qué exageraos sois!!!


----------



## Cuenta cuento (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## perrosno (25 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Todos envejecemos.
> 
> Hombres y mujeres. Guapos y feos. Ricos y pobres. Buenos y malos. El físico no es el espejo del "alma", lo es de la genética y el ambiente.



Eso es lo bueno y me nutre, sobre todo por muchas petardas que creen que van a estar buenas toda la vida, su derroición será mi alegría.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## batería (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## jesus88 (25 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



esta irreconocible, con el morbo que me daba de jovencita.


----------



## CaCO3 (25 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Bueno, yo a esta sólo la veo vieja: ni está pasada de kilos ni tiene la cara hecha un cromo por las operaciones. Vamos, que para la edad, la veo muy agradable a la vista. Un horror es esto:







Charo, de pizpi murciana haciendo las Américas a adefesio pertegazesco por no habver sido capaz de aceptar las arrugas.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (25 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Le ha crecido significativamente la boca. ¿Qué se habrá metido?


----------



## Cuenta cuento (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Jul 2022)

Goder, huele a indasec... Menos a Putizia melasfo a todas, tapando las caras con un pasamontañas y con litros de vaginesil en la mesilla of course... 
Menudos estropicios estéticos...


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Jul 2022)

batería dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1134927



Calba de mierda se parece al busto de Nefertiti la muy cerda.


----------



## Alatristeando (25 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Abro el telón con la ex del SrCruise:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134912



Pensé que la foto de después era actualmente Letizia en rubia


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Jul 2022)

*DERROYED MIX 2022*


----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Abro el telón con la ex del SrCruise:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134912



Eh... tu...
eeee
EEEEEE 
¡¡¡¡ EEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!

A la Kidman aqui se la respeta...


----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Eh... tu...
> eeee
> EEEEEE
> ¡¡¡¡ EEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!
> ...



Paso de intercambiar fluidos con una ex de Tom cruise.


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Paso de intercambiar fluidos con una ex de Tom cruise.



Y ellas de hacerlo contigo.

PD: y ya hablando en serio... en este hilo se estan poniendo como "muros" evoluciones de a veces 30 añazos... eso no son muros, eso se llama biologia. Me pregunto si todos aqui sois como Jordi Hurtado, porque yo no lo soy. Veo fotos mias de hace no ya 30 sino 20 años y porque me importa una mierda mi aspecto, pero si me importase me deprimiria.

Pero como quereis carnaza... tomad carnaza. La top model mas top de las top, la que te miraba y te desmontaba, la que nobes que estuviese buena, es que era la mujer gato en el mejor sentido de la palabra... Linda Evangelista... la diosa... buff. Muralla china. Espoiler... duele.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (26 Jul 2022)

Melany olivares se charifico totalmente . La verdad que las mujeres a partir de los 30 quedan hechas polvo


----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)

Esta debería ir en otro hilo que se llame desastres estéticos o algo parecido:


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Esta debería ir en otro hilo que se llame desastres estéticos o algo parecido:



Mas bien en el de no comer cosas caducadas que ademas te dan mucha alergia.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y ellas de hacerlo contigo.
> 
> PD: y ya hablando en serio... en este hilo se estan poniendo como "muros" evoluciones de a veces 30 añazos... eso no son muros, eso se llama biologia. Me pregunto si todos aqui sois como Jordi Hurtado, porque yo no lo soy. Veo fotos mias de hace no ya 30 sino 20 años y porque me importa una mierda mi aspecto, pero si me importase me deprimiria.
> 
> ...




Esto es realmente trágico. Ella lo debe de estar pasando fatal. (Salvo que haya pillado a un millonario a tiempo). 

En efecto... 
_De la relación con el millonario francés François-Henri Pinault, el 11 de octubre de 2006, a los 41 años dio a luz a su hijo, Augustin James. Mientras estaba embarazada, apareció en la portada de la revista Vogue. Fue la primera mujer no cantante ni actriz que apareció en dicha revista más de una vez en un mismo año. Por el caso de legitimidad y paternidad, Linda ganó el caso en corte *obteniendo una mensualidad para su hijo de $46.000 al mes para manutención y gastos de niñera, hasta la edad de madurez.*_


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto es realmente trágico. Ella lo debe de estar pasando fatal. (Salvo que haya pillado a un millonario a tiempo).
> 
> En efecto...
> _De la relación con el millonario francés François-Henri Pinault, el 11 de octubre de 2006, a los 41 años dio a luz a su hijo, Augustin James. Mientras estaba embarazada, apareció en la portada de la revista Vogue. Fue la primera mujer no cantante ni actriz que apareció en dicha revista más de una vez en un mismo año. Por el caso de legitimidad y paternidad, Linda ganó el caso en corte *obteniendo una mensualidad para su hijo de $46.000 al mes para manutención y gastos de niñera, hasta la edad de madurez.*_




Por lo visto fue lo de siempre... una cirugia que sale mal. Pero por la foto suya de esta noticia me pregunto QUE PUTA FALTA LE HACIA ESA CIRUGIA... si era una mujer madura GUAPISIMA...









Linda Evangelista alcanza un acuerdo con la empresa cosmética que la dejó "permanentemente deformada" - BBC News Mundo


Hace cinco años, la supermodelo canadiense se sometió a un procedimiento para adelgazar, que terminó por aumentar su grasa corporal.




www.bbc.com











En esa foto me recuerda a la dama mas dama de hollywood, de las pocas que supo envejecer con grandisima dignidad, Katharine Hepburn.







Guapisima hasta como anciana, sin botox ni liftings ni mierdas. Una señora.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Por lo visto fue lo de siempre... una cirugia que sale mal. Pero por la foto suya de esta noticia me pregunto QUE PUTA FALTA LE HACIA ESA CIRUGIA... si era una mujer madura GUAPISIMA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Carmen dell' Orefice.

Sigue ejerciendo, pasarelas y revistas con 83 años.


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Carmen dell' Orefice.
> 
> Sigue ejerciendo, pasarelas y revistas con 83 años.



Tremendamente meritorio, sin duda, pero ahi hay reformas... bien hechas pero reformas de importancia. Lo de Katharine Hepburn tiene la cosa de que no se hizo nada o casi nada y trabajo hasta el final haciendo de lo que era... una anciana, no dejaron de llamarla precisamente porque hizo como muchos actores masculinos, ir haciendo papeles de su edad real, no pretender hacer de veinteañera con 30 años en cada pata.

PD: La Hepburn... su primera pelicula fue en 1932 y la ultima se lanzo en 1994, al año siguiente de su muerte. Casi nada hoiga.


----------



## XRL (26 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



que cara de loca


----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)

Hace buena pareja con gerard de pardie


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (26 Jul 2022)

Todas estas llegaron a la fama con mucha ayuda de chapa y pintura……. Y al final se ve la realidad.
Porque la que es guapa de verdad…lo es siempre, hasta de anciana….


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Bueno bueno... lo de esta fue buscado y premeditado, creo. Si no recuerdo mal se volvio medio loca haciendose cirugias tremendas para tener rostro felino y se le fue muchisimo de las manos. Una pirada de categoria.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (26 Jul 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Bueno, yo a esta sólo la veo vieja: ni está pasada de kilos ni tiene la cara hecha un cromo por las operaciones. Vamos, que para la edad, la veo muy agradable a la vista. Un horror es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SE CASÓ A LOS 15 AÑOS CON XAVIER CUGAT....


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Esta sufria el sindrome de los Jackson, tambien llamado el de la nariz menguante.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (26 Jul 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Bueno, yo a esta sólo la veo vieja: ni está pasada de kilos ni tiene la cara hecha un cromo por las operaciones. Vamos, que para la edad, la veo muy agradable a la vista. Un horror es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My name is CHARO, and sing my MARACAS!!!


----------



## parserito (26 Jul 2022)

Vosotros con 60 estais como cuando teniais 20, supongo.


----------



## bangkoriano (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Knight who says ni (26 Jul 2022)

Creo que salvo dos o tres la mayoría de las que habéis puesto más que un muro por envejecimiento lo que tienen es un muro por desgraciarse la cara con operaciones para esquivar el muro por envejecimiento...

Le voy a enseñar este hilo a mi cuarentona mujer, que le está rondando ya operarse alguna cosa. Si estas con pasta se han hecho estos destrozos imagínate ella que si se da el caso iría a algún médico indio sin licencia en un sótano de Usera...


----------



## Cuenta cuento (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Vellón (27 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



La de la izquierda es Karen Mulder, una belleza.
La de la derecha es una loca con mucha pasta que se le fue la olla, Jocelyn Wildenstein


----------



## skan (27 Jul 2022)

Es un hecho que las mujeres envejecen mucho más rápido y peor, hasta los 60 años.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Tremendamente meritorio, sin duda, pero ahi hay reformas... bien hechas pero reformas de importancia. Lo de Katharine Hepburn tiene la cosa de que no se hizo nada o casi nada y trabajo hasta el final haciendo de lo que era... una anciana, no dejaron de llamarla precisamente porque hizo como muchos actores masculinos, ir haciendo papeles de su edad real, no pretender hacer de veinteañera con 30 años en cada pata.
> 
> PD: La Hepburn... su primera pelicula fue en 1932 y la ultima se lanzo en 1994, al año siguiente de su muerte. Casi nada hoiga.



Hay varios casos: la Crawford, la Davis y la Swanson. 



















Estas tres empezaron en el mudo y estuvieron trabajando hasta bien entrados los 70.


----------



## Busher (27 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hay varios casos: la Crawford, la Davis y la Swanson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Del mudo la que me hubiese gustado ver que llegase a mayor en el candelero hubiese sido... a ver si lo adivinas...
























Louise Brooks..., pero no quiso adaptarse al sonoro y acabo malamente. Una pena, porque me parece que fue un bellezon (esa no es su mejor foto...) e hizo peliculas miticas.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (27 Jul 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Melany olivares se charifico totalmente . La verdad que las mujeres a partir de los 30 quedan hechas polvo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135719
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135720



Que horror. De recibir invitaciones de guaperas para salir a que no te miren ni los calvos.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Abro el telón con la ex del SrCruise:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134912



Hay una de mi trabajo que es muy parecida a esa mujer. Y no lo digo de coña.
Y tiene 56 años y de cara pese a las arrugas y tal (se le marcan un poco más al estar muy delgada) + la voz agradable le salen muchos novios (es divorciada) y cuando estoy tristona la llamo y me alegra escucharla  intento no darle la chapa pero ya digo es terapéutica esa mujer. 

La mayoría la tiene mucho asco. Yo creo que es envidia.

El botox ese es criminal . A lo mejor les arregla en un inicio pero luego envejecen peor. Ya digo la de mi trabajo le da 100 vueltas a la tía esa porque tiene la piel sin botox


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Del mudo la que me hubiese gustado ver que llegase a mayor en el candelero hubiese sido... a ver si lo adivinas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, cuando era niño estaba enamorado de ella por esta foto que aún conservo:







Se mantuvo bastante bien. Aquí casi con 80 años.






Después del mudo hizo 7 películas sonoras más.

It Pays To Advertise 1931 - Carole Lombard, Norman Foster, Louise Brooks
Aquí se puede ver It Pays To Advertise 1931

God's Gift To Women 1931 - Louise Brooks, Joan Blondell, Frank Fay, Laura L
Aquí se puede ver God's Gift To Women 1931

y también una con John Wayne, creo que su última peli.
Overland Stage Raiders 1938
Overland Stage Raiders 1938 - John Wayne, Ray Corrigan, Max Terhune, Louise Brooks

Su problema no fue no adaptarse al sonoro, sino que era un poco conflictiva con los jefes del estudio. No era nada sumisa y pasaron de ella.

Por lo visto acabó de dependiente de tienda de lujo, primero, y luego de prostituta de lujo, durante muchos años. Hasta que fue rescatada e inició una pequeña carrera como historiadora de cine.


----------



## Busher (27 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sí, cuando era niño estaba enamorado de ella por esta foto que aún conservo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me enamoro siempre. Un amor platonico. Y si... muy bien para 80 primaveras.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Hace buena pareja con gerard de pardie



Joder, te casas con una buenorra y luego tienes un bicho.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (28 Jul 2022)

sculi, de expediente x


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> A mi tambien me enamoro siempre. Un amor platonico. Y si... muy bien para 80 primaveras.



Una caso fascinante es la Crawford. Cuando cumplió 40, la largaron de la Metro y la calificaron como "veneno para la taquilla". Ella fue capaz de renacer y rodó en 1945 Mildred Pierce con la que ganó su primer Oscar. Le siguió una década donde estuvo genial siempre. Su rostro, que de joven era un poco anodino, fue ganando en definición hasta convertirse en un verdadero icono. Es una actriz que tenía muy minusvalorada -en comparación con Bette o Katherine- pero tras una revisión de sus pelis, ahora la considero la diosa indiscutible de la edad dorada del Hollywood sonoro.

Una cuestión curiosa. Ella rodó el primer corto para televisión de Spielberg, y supo reconocer su talento desde el primer momento, saliendo en su defensa ante el resto del equipo, que lo trataba fatal, como un niñato enteradillo. Él nunca lo olvidó y la menciona siempre como su madrina. Esto demuestra el ojo que tenía la cabrona.

También fue una mujer muy leal con otros compañeros de la profesión. Muy alejada de ese mito de diva insoportable que vendió la puta inútil y malagradecida de su hija. Muy al contrario que ella, que nació entre algodones, la Crawford nació en la mayor de las miserias, y tuvo que escalar hasta la cima en base a trabajo duro y talento. Un sólo ejemplo: A los 45, se despertaba cada mañana a las 5, corría durante dos horas, luego, tras una ducha fría, se introducía el rostro durante 20 minutos en hielo. Sobre las 8 ya desayunaba muy poco, con una dieta exigentísima. Eso cuando no estaba a las siete en el estudio con sus diálogos memorizados sin falta. Una profesional y una estrella de las que ya no se fabrican.







Con 20 años, mona, pero un poco anodina. 







Con cuarenta, icónica. 







Con 60, la gran dama. 

También fue lista. Pasó del cine y se dedicó a patrocinar Pepsi-Cola, de la que era una de las mayores accionistas al heredar de su marido.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## VeteranoCobaya (28 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Del mudo la que me hubiese gustado ver que llegase a mayor en el candelero hubiese sido... a ver si lo adivinas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Adaptarse al sonoro " , seguramente tendria una voz o diccion mala ...
Habia una pelicula que trataba de ello ¿ " Cantando bajo la lluvia " ? .... o seria otra , pero habia escenas hilarantes .


----------



## Busher (28 Jul 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> "Adaptarse al sonoro " , seguramente tendria una voz o diccion mala ...
> Habia una pelicula que trataba de ello ¿ " Cantando bajo la lluvia " ? .... o seria otra , pero habia escenas hilarantes .



Segun un compañero que parece bien informado, el problema no fue el sonido sino su actitud "poco colaboradora" con algunos que la llevaron a quedar apartada. Yo tenia entendido que era ella la que se mostraba reacia a hacer cine sonoro, lo cual no seria extraño. Piensa que pasar del mudo al sonoro es como cuando se paso del cine "normal" al CGI... mucha gente no lo considera CINE sino videojuego o subgenero casi infantil y lo rechaza (yo mismo lo considero un recurso indeseable para obras serias).

Aqui cuentan su historia.








Louise Brooks, la diva del cine mudo que no se plegó a las exigencias morales de Hollywood


Ríndete ante una de las actrices más fascinantes de la historia del cine, una leyenda de carisma tan severo como el icónico corte de pelo de su Lulú.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Busher (28 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> sculi, de expediente x



Jooooder... que cambio a peor, pero mas por estetica que por envejecimiento, que me parece que ha envejecido normalmente.


----------



## damnit (28 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Del mudo la que me hubiese gustado ver que llegase a mayor en el candelero hubiese sido... a ver si lo adivinas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De actrices del cine mudo me fascina la historia de Olive Thomas y su trágico final. La verdad es que su cortísima vida daría para un buen libro.
















Olive Thomas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (28 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Segun un compañero que parece bien informado, el problema no fue el sonido sino su actitud "poco colaboradora" con algunos que la llevaron a quedar apartada. Yo tenia entendido que era ella la que se mostraba reacia a hacer cine sonoro, lo cual no seria extraño. Piensa que pasar del mudo al sonoro es como cuando se paso del cine "normal" al CGI... mucha gente no lo considera CINE sino videojuego o subgenero casi infantil y lo rechaza (yo mismo lo considero un recurso indeseable para obras serias).
> 
> Aqui cuentan su historia.
> 
> ...



Louise Brooks hablando en un western de John Waine :


----------



## Busher (28 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> De actrices del cine mudo me fascina la historia de Olive Thomas y su trágico final. La verdad es que su cortísima vida daría para un buen libro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137945
> 
> ...



Leo su biografia y la de Brooks y pienso... ¿que ha pasado durante este ultimo siglo para que de aquellas primeras EMPODERADAS que utilizaban su feminidad para hacerse valer como personas al mismo nivel que los hombres hayan dado paso a las actuales (las mas ruidosas.. no todas) que prefieren ser masculinas para hacerse despreciar como mujeres y con ello ponerse (creen) por encima de los hombres?


----------



## Busher (28 Jul 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Louise Brooks hablando en un western de John Waine :



Joooder... John Wayne ventrilocuo. Jajajjajajaja

Y ahora, amiguitos, el comentario machista heteropatriarcal opresor del dia...

"Louise... entre tu y yo... calladita estas mas guapa"






(Hale... que esto se estaba apartando ya demasiado de la linea editorial del foro)


----------



## Cuenta cuento (5 Ago 2022)

ines sastre










Que haga una flexiones para tener el pectoral de lobo estepario. ESTÁ MUY FLACA.


----------



## Samael (5 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> ines sastre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le ha dolido hasta a mi hermana. Buen ejemplo de charo enmurada


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y ellas de hacerlo contigo.
> 
> PD: y ya hablando en serio... en este hilo se estan poniendo como "muros" evoluciones de a veces 30 añazos... eso no son muros, eso se llama biologia. Me pregunto si todos aqui sois como Jordi Hurtado, porque yo no lo soy. Veo fotos mias de hace no ya 30 sino 20 años y porque me importa una mierda mi aspecto, pero si me importase me deprimiria.
> 
> ...




Lo de Linda Evangelista es algo bestial, es doloroso, es macabro, es siniestro, es una tragedia.
Esta mujer parecía una diosa.


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>




A esta se le empezó a ir la pinza, ha estado ingresada en psiquiátricos en más de una ocasión. He visto fotos de esta tía andando por la calle hecha polvo, llorando, tirada en el suelo y con vendas en las manos. Una foto en coche completamente ida no se me olvidará nunca. 
Era guapa, pero si te fijas en el rostro previo al natural, cuando sonríe, tiene gesto de loca, esa sonrisa es siniestra. 
La dejaron de llamar para hacer películas después de un efímero éxito en pelis de adolescentes estilo Americano Pie, de hecho se hizo famosa por esa saga.


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>




Lo de esta es edad, creo que no lleva estropicio estético de quirófano. Demasiado bien está viendo otros horrores. 
Envejece con bastante dignidad, de joven era muy guapa.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Annunakis (27 Ago 2022)

A mí me encantaría ver junto a la aportación de cada forero, su propia foto para ver sus calvas y sus barrigas, criticando a mujeres que no les tocarían ni con un puntero láser.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (27 Ago 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> A mí me encantaría ver junto a la aportación de cada forero, su propia foto para ver sus calvas y sus barrigas, criticando a mujeres que no les tocarían ni con un puntero láser.





Te lo tomas demasiado a pecho querida , lo que hay es lascibia atrasada y un poco de " no fue mia pero tampoco me perdi tanto " , mezclado con " si no es para mi no lo es para nadie " .


----------



## aldebariano (27 Ago 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> A mí me encantaría ver junto a la aportación de cada forero, su propia foto para ver sus calvas y sus barrigas, criticando a mujeres que no les tocarían ni con un puntero láser.



Resulta, querida forera, que nuestro valor masculino no es el físico sino nuestro poder adquisitivo. En cambio vuestro valor es el físico, la belleza, sin ella no sois nada.


----------



## mxmanu (28 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Abro el telón con la ex del SrCruise:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134912



Hombre, a esta yo la pondría aparte. Despues de rodar roar y desfigurarle la cara un león.. demasiado bien quedó.


----------



## coda (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Ago 2022)

coda dijo:


>



Virgen santa


----------



## diogenes de sinope (28 Ago 2022)

SINEAD O´CONNOR


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Huid insensatos!

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanchus (28 Ago 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Carmen dell' Orefice.
> 
> Sigue ejerciendo, pasarelas y revistas con 83 años.



Ésta no salía en Futurama?


----------



## Tanchus (28 Ago 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Te lo tomas demasiado a pecho querida , lo que hay es lascibia atrasada y un poco de " no fue mia pero tampoco me perdi tanto " , mezclado con " si no es para mi no lo es para nadie " .



Qué raro escribes. No hay que dejar espacio ni después de abrir comillas ni antes de cerrarlas. Tampoco hay que dejarlo antes de los signos de puntuación.
Y mención especial para lo de "lascibia".


----------



## Tanchus (28 Ago 2022)

coda dijo:


>



Caramba con las vigilantes de la playa...


----------



## Scire (28 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Pese a las arrugas, no es la que peor está.


----------



## D_M (28 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y ellas de hacerlo contigo.
> 
> PD: y ya hablando en serio... en este hilo se estan poniendo como "muros" evoluciones de a veces 30 añazos... eso no son muros, eso se llama biologia. Me pregunto si todos aqui sois como Jordi Hurtado, porque yo no lo soy. Veo fotos mias de hace no ya 30 sino 20 años y porque me importa una mierda mi aspecto, pero si me importase me deprimiria.
> 
> ...



goder


----------



## remerus (28 Ago 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Huid insensatos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



Esta podia hacer "La llorona" asi tan cual sin ningun maquillaje, que horror.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (28 Ago 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Qué raro escribes. No hay que dejar espacio ni después de abrir comillas ni antes de cerrarlas. Tampoco hay que dejarlo antes de los signos de puntuación.
> Y mención especial para lo de "lascibia".



Talivan te ves raro.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Ago 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Te lo tomas demasiado a pecho querida , lo que hay es lascibia atrasada y un poco de " no fue mia pero tampoco me perdi tanto " , mezclado con " si no es para mi no lo es para nadie " .



No se entiende un carajo. Aprenda a redactar, por favor.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Ago 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Resulta, querida forera, que nuestro valor masculino no es el físico sino nuestro poder adquisitivo. En cambio vuestro valor es el físico, la belleza, sin ella no sois nada.



¿Y los que no tenéis ni lo uno ni lo otro? ¿Muertos en vida?


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Ago 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Caramba con las vigilantes de la playa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171187


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Ago 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> SINEAD O´CONNOR
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171167
> 
> ...



Sinead O’Connor sufre desde su juventud de una enfermedad mental llamada trastorno bipolar que te derroye física y mentalmente. No la incluiría aquí ya que su decadencia no es causa de dejadez injustificada sino de una enfermedad seria.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (28 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



¿Y a esta que le pasa?, le veo muy bien llevados los años.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Y los que no tenéis ni lo uno ni lo otro? ¿Muertos en vida?



Normalmente la posición económica mejora ostensiblemente cuando el varón se hace biego si ha tomado decisiones juiciosas en el pasado, compensando las patas de gallo. En general, el macho de 25 años puede estar hiperfollable, pero más pobre que una rata.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Pues yo la veo conservadita.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (28 Ago 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto es realmente trágico. Ella lo debe de estar pasando fatal. (Salvo que haya pillado a un millonario a tiempo).
> 
> En efecto...
> _De la relación con el millonario francés François-Henri Pinault, el 11 de octubre de 2006, a los 41 años dio a luz a su hijo, Augustin James. Mientras estaba embarazada, apareció en la portada de la revista Vogue. Fue la primera mujer no cantante ni actriz que apareció en dicha revista más de una vez en un mismo año. Por el caso de legitimidad y paternidad, Linda ganó el caso en corte *obteniendo una mensualidad para su hijo de $46.000 al mes para manutención y gastos de niñera, hasta la edad de madurez.*_



Pues ya solo le quedan dos años de chollo si es que en USA la madurez es a los 18. Si es a los 21, entonces cinco, tendría tiempo suficiente para sacarse algo en una escuela de cocina o similar.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (28 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Esta es la que salió peor parada del accidente, una lástima, era guapísima.


----------



## LionelMemphis (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## nandin83 (28 Ago 2022)

LionelMemphis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1171713



¿Esta era la que daba el tiempo no? 

Un 10/10 en charificación.


----------



## LeeMarvin (28 Ago 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Una caso fascinante es la Crawford. Cuando cumplió 40, la largaron de la Metro y la calificaron como "veneno para la taquilla". Ella fue capaz de renacer y rodó en 1945 Mildred Pierce con la que ganó su primer Oscar. Le siguió una década donde estuvo genial siempre. Su rostro, que de joven era un poco anodino, fue ganando en definición hasta convertirse en un verdadero icono. Es una actriz que tenía muy minusvalorada -en comparación con Bette o Katherine- pero tras una revisión de sus pelis, ahora la considero la diosa indiscutible de la edad dorada del Hollywood sonoro.
> 
> Una cuestión curiosa. Ella rodó el primer corto para televisión de Spielberg, y supo reconocer su talento desde el primer momento, saliendo en su defensa ante el resto del equipo, que lo trataba fatal, como un niñato enteradillo. Él nunca lo olvidó y la menciona siempre como su madrina. Esto demuestra el ojo que tenía la cabrona.
> 
> ...



Crawford en los años 20 era una flapper, una bailarina con ambición,,, y no lo digo en el mal sentido. Logró una independencia que pocas han tenido. En lo profesional pocas le tosen. En lo personal no me extraña lo que cuenta la hija, no debía ser un ángel de bondad. 

Lange hace de Crawford y Sarandon de Davis:








Feud: Bette and Joan (Miniserie de TV) (2017)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Miniserie de TV (2017). 8 episodios. La serie explora famosos roces y enemistades entre celebridades y miembros del mundo del espectáculo. Esta primera entrega de cuenta la historia de la legendaria ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## LionelMemphis (28 Ago 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> ¿Esta era la que daba el tiempo no?
> 
> Un 10/10 en charificación.



Si si la minerva piquero. La verdad que de jovencita era bastante pizpi y se ha charificado a pasos agigantados.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (28 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> No se entiende un carajo. Aprenda a redactar, por favor.



Tampoco espero que me entienda una mujer .


----------



## Pablem0s (28 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Neve Campbell está envejeciendo con dignidad y personalmente sigue estando percutable.


----------



## bocadRillo (28 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> sculi, de expediente x



Es que lleva cero cirugías.
Eso se llama envejecer con dignidad.
Como Ali Mc Graw, viuda de Steve McQueen. Una señora estupenda sin tintes ni quirófanos.


----------



## GonX (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


>




¡Devuélveme a Julia Roberts !


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Ago 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Es que lleva cero cirugías.
> Eso se llama envejecer con dignidad.
> Como Ali Mc Graw, viuda de Steve McQueen. Una señora estupenda sin tintes ni quirófanos.




Esta guapísima esta mujer para la edad que tiene. Mítica Love Story.


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Ago 2022)

coda dijo:


>




Esta derroición es tan traumática como la de Linda Evangelista. 

Con lo guapa que era Jasmine en los Vigilantes de la Playa, que al menos daba naturalidad contra tanto plástico y operaciones de compañeras suyas como Pamela Anderson y otras rubias neumáticas. Encima era jamona, y guapa. 

Madre de Dios es que da muchísima grima.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (29 Ago 2022)

Sólo veo señoras de >35 años vistiendo como sus hijas y nietas, chicas de <=20 años. Dando vergüenza ajena.


----------



## GonX (29 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ¡Devuélveme a Julia Roberts !



Ok tuya, o tuyo solo el recuerdo!


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Ok tuya, o tuyo solo el recuerdo!



Realmente Puty Woman digo Pretty Woman nunca me llamó mucho, sí a mi hermana y primas ,pero ver a Willem Dafoe ha sido


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (29 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Realmente Puty Woman digo Pretty Woman nunca me llamó mucho, sí a mi hermana y primas ,pero ver a Willem Dafoe ha sido



Hoy la echan a las 22:00 horas en Telecirco.


----------



## GonX (29 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Realmente Puty Woman digo Pretty Woman nunca me llamó mucho, sí a mi hermana y primas ,pero ver a Willem Dafoe ha sido



La peli tiunfo en su momento, pero ya comparado con lo que vino después no tendria tanto impacto supongo. La banda sonora les quedó pegada a todos en aquellos tiempos.


----------



## Escalable (29 Ago 2022)

Resumen del hilo!!!

Muro adelantado por consumo de drogas y travelismo sano


----------



## UNGERN (29 Ago 2022)

Veo vuestros videos de "Pretty woman" y no puedo evitar pensar en el señor Salmones.


----------



## GonX (29 Ago 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Veo vuestros videos de "Pretty woman" y no puedo evitar pensar en el señor Salmones.



Hostia como molaria hacer la Pretty Woman en versión SALMONES!! Almenos como un episodio de algo mas grande como una saga de: SERÁ EN OCTUBRE


----------



## Ángel de Luz (29 Ago 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Esta es reptiliana


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Esta derroición es tan traumática como la de Linda Evangelista.
> 
> Con lo guapa que era Jasmine en los Vigilantes de la Playa, que al menos daba naturalidad contra tanto plástico y operaciones de compañeras suyas como Pamela Anderson y otras rubias neumáticas. Encima era jamona, y guapa.
> 
> Madre de Dios es que da muchísima grima.



Imagínate el tía que se lía con ella y cree que se lleva el premio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Ok tuya, o tuyo solo el recuerdo!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> La peli tiunfo en su momento, pero ya comparado con lo que vino después no tendria tanto impacto supongo. La banda sonora les quedó pegada a todos en aquellos tiempos.



De hecho yo vi la peli porque era fan de Roxette. Una peli de su época que hoy sería censurada por machista y heteropatriarcal y poco diversa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ago 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Caramba con las vigilantes de la playa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171187


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ago 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> A mí me encantaría ver junto a la aportación de cada forero, su propia foto para ver sus calvas y sus barrigas, criticando a mujeres que no les tocarían ni con un puntero láser.



Nosotros ni vivimos ni hemos vivido de nuestra imagen. Ni sacamos rédito de nuestro cuerpo como hace las mujeres toda su vida.

En muchos casos es karma. Ellas son brujas y les llega el momento de pagarlo.


----------



## chocolate (29 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## Annunakis (29 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nosotros ni vivimos ni hemos vivido de nuestra imagen. Ni sacamos rédito de nuestro cuerpo como hace las mujeres toda su vida.
> 
> En muchos casos es karma. Ellas son brujas y les llega el momento de pagarlo.



Otro que se ve que no folla si no suelta billetes.


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Ago 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Es que lleva cero cirugías.
> Eso se llama envejecer con dignidad.
> Como Ali Mc Graw, viuda de Steve McQueen. Una señora estupenda sin tintes ni quirófanos.




Te vuelvo a citar, bocadillo, Ally McGraw realmente no era viuda de Steve McQueen. Se divorciaron en 1978 y él murió en 1980, dejando una viuda, Bárbara Minty. 

El caso es que esta mujer está casi que más guapa de mayor que de joven. Hay actrices con un porte de señoras muy elegantes a su edad, y más naturales que por ejemplo el mujerón de Sofía Loren, tremenda a su edad pero se nota que lleva maquillaje y pelucas y lleva mucho arreglo encima.


----------



## aldebariano (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## aldebariano (29 Ago 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


>



De joven estaba suculenta.


----------



## aldebariano (29 Ago 2022)

La judía Winona sigue *potable *pero sólo como fetiche de follar a una madura con cuerpo follable.







De joven estaba bastante suculenta


----------



## BogadeAriete (29 Ago 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> La judía Winona sigue *potable *pero sólo como fetiche de follar a una madura con cuerpo follable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Dracula esta para cubrirla con furia porcina hasta con el corpiño y las enaguas puestas... Pena de muro inmisericorde. La novia de la generación X.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Es que lleva cero cirugías.
> Eso se llama envejecer con dignidad.
> Como Ali Mc Graw, viuda de Steve McQueen. Una señora estupenda sin tintes ni quirófanos.



Otra que podría entrar en esta categoría es Charlotte Rampling. Una mujer bella y elegante, con un clase que ya quisieran muchas. Asumió su edad sin aspavientos y se ha mantenido sabiamente alejada de cirugías y retoques estéticos que nada hacen para devolver la juventud y mucho para destrozar el rostro y convertirse en un monstruo. Además no ha parado de trabajar en el cine ni de recibir premios, para que luego muchas vayan de víctimas diciendo que el cine no quiere actrices mayores. No, lo que no quiere son actrices mayores y malas. A una buena actriz nunca le faltará el trabajo. A una mala en cuanto se le van la juventud y la belleza se acabó su carrera.

Aquí superados los 70 años:


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (1 Sep 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Tampoco espero que me entienda una mujer .



Ah bueno, que eres imbécil. Ya me ha quedado claro, no es necesario que redacte nuevamente su mensaje. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (1 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Lo de Kathleen Turner podría ser la definición gráfica de murazo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (2 Sep 2022)

coda dijo:


>



Con lo guapa que era esta chica, aparte de bastante natural comparada con otras compañeras suyas de serie como la recauchutada Pamela Anderson. Este murazo es doloroso y difícil de entender. Una chica que ya tenía buen cuerpo y cara con que se hubiera cuidado un poquito para mantenerse hubiera sido suficiente. ¿Alguien sabe si cayó en las drogas o tiene una enfermedad mental? Porque otra explicación no se me ocurre.


----------



## hornblower (2 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Walking dead??


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (2 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ah bueno, que eres imbécil. Ya me ha quedado claro, no es necesario que redacte nuevamente su mensaje. Gracias por la aclaración.



No , soy un aficionado a la escritura , pero esto tiene sus pros y contras.
El pro principal es que cuando me siento inspirado escribo textos que quedan bastante satisfactorios a mi parecer , otras veces quizas quedan poco satisfactorios para el foro y no se llevan ningun zanks pero ahi estan .
El contra principal es cuando tienes una idea y la capacidad de escribir decae , entonces te las ves y las deseas para escribir sinteticamente la(s) idea(s) a expresar .
Despues tambien que no parece compensar que a pie de post aparezca la coletilla " ... editado a tal de tal fecha.
Y tambien que cada texto es hijo de su momento y reeditarlo seria afearlo mas.

Pues eso , si te sirve bien , si no ... ¿ que puedo
decirte mas ?...


----------



## Murnau (2 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Resulta, querida forera, que nuestro valor masculino no es el físico sino nuestro poder adquisitivo. En cambio vuestro valor es el físico, la belleza, sin ella no sois nada.



Y si le echamos el envite y a la próxima ponemos fotos con cara pixelada, y un cartel con su puto nick más el piropo de fulana de tal subnormal para su derroición máxima. No pasa nada si aumentan los suicidios femeninos, que los masculinos son muy altos. La mongola de los 20 mil millones no lo va a arreglar para que haya igualdad, tomemos cartas en el asunto. Yo se de buena tinta que con fotos mías puedo derroer a todas las subnormales del foro, aunque sinceramente, creo que son trolls con minipolla gordos y granudos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Sep 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Normalmente la posición económica mejora ostensiblemente cuando el varón se hace biego si ha tomado decisiones juiciosas en el pasado, compensando las patas de gallo. En general, el macho de 25 años puede estar hiperfollable, pero más pobre que una rata.



Llámame rara, pero a un viejo no lo toco ni con un palo por muchos billetes que tenga, no me pone nada un pureta. Me gustan la juventud y la belleza. El dinero no me compensa patas de gallo, tripas, flacideces y otros síntomas del envejecimiento. 25 años tenía el que es mi pareja desde hace años cuando nos conocimos y, efectivamente era hiperfollable y sin un duro. Ahora estamos ambos en una mucho mejor posición económica y sigue estando de muy buen ver. Yo ya tengo un padre estupendo; el cupo viejuno en mi vida lo tengo cubierto.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Sep 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Crawford en los años 20 era una flapper, una bailarina con ambición,,, y no lo digo en el mal sentido. Logró una independencia que pocas han tenido. En lo profesional pocas le tosen. En lo personal no me extraña lo que cuenta la hija, no debía ser un ángel de bondad.
> 
> Lange hace de Crawford y Sarandon de Davis:
> 
> ...



¿Has visto la serie de Feud? ¿La recomiendas? Me llama poderosamente la atención como buena fans de Crawford, de Bette Davis y de la enorme '¿Qué fue de Baby Jane?' pero no está disponible en ninguna de las plataformas de contenido audiovisual que tengo y quiero opiniones foriles antes de invertir tiempo en buscarla pirata.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Sep 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Neve Campbell está envejeciendo con dignidad y personalmente sigue estando percutable.



Nunca me pareció especialmente guapa pero coincido contigo en que está madurando muy bien.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nosotros ni vivimos ni hemos vivido de nuestra imagen. Ni sacamos rédito de nuestro cuerpo como hace las mujeres toda su vida.
> 
> En muchos casos es karma. Ellas son brujas y les llega el momento de pagarlo.



Con todos mis respetos, creo que dice eso porque no ha sido usted un hombre realmente guapo. Todo hombre guapo de verdad se ha beneficiado de su imagen y ha sacado rédito de ella y es también traumático cuando esa belleza empieza a marchitarse.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Sep 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> No , soy un aficionado a la escritura , pero esto tiene sus pros y contras.
> El pro principal es que cuando me siento inspirado escribo textos que quedan bastante satisfactorios a mi parecer , otras veces quizas quedan poco satisfactorios para el foro y no se llevan ningun zanks pero ahi estan .
> El contra principal es cuando tienes una idea y la capacidad de escribir decae , entonces te las ves y las deseas para escribir sinteticamente la(s) idea(s) a expresar .
> Despues tambien que no parece compensar que a pie de post aparezca la coletilla " ... editado a tal de tal fecha.
> ...



¿Por qué odias a las tildes?


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Llámame rara, pero a un viejo no lo toco ni con un palo por muchos billetes que tenga, no me pone nada un pureta. Me gustan la juventud y la belleza. El dinero no me compensa patas de gallo, tripas, flaccideces y otros síntomas del envejecimiento. 25 años tenía el que es mi pareja desde hace años cuando nos conocimos y, efectivamente era hiperfollable y sin un duro. Ahora estamos ambos en una mucho mejor posición económica y sigue estando de muy buen ver. Yo ya tengo un padre estupendo; el cupo viejuno en mi vida lo tengo cubierto.



Bueno, hay jóvenes de carnes flojas.
Pero un biego bien llevado puede estar apetitoso. Puede olerle un poco la piel a cuero usado, pero los hombres que se conservan suelen llevar mejor el envejecimiento -tal vez por tema de estabilidad hormonal- y conservar una apariencia medio presentable hasta que llegan al bajón definitivo de la vejez.


----------



## LeeMarvin (3 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Has visto la serie de Feud? ¿La recomiendas? Me llama poderosamente la atención como buena fans de Crawford, de Bette Davis y de la enorme '¿Qué fue de Baby Jane?' pero no está disponible en ninguna de las plataformas de contenido audiovisual que tengo y quiero opiniones foriles antes de invertir tiempo en buscarla pirata.



La serie es altamente recomendable.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (3 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Por qué odias a las tildes?



Escribo desde el movil .


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (4 Sep 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Escribo desde el movil .



No es excusa. Yo también escribo desde el móvil muchas veces y pongo tildes.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (4 Sep 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> La serie es altamente recomendable.



Gracias por la recomendación. Me pongo a buscarla.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (4 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> No es excusa. Yo también escribo desde el móvil muchas veces y pongo tildes.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (4 Sep 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Otro que se ve que no folla si no suelta billetes.



Pregúntale. a tu madre y a tu hermana.


----------



## Annunakis (4 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pregúntale. a tu madre y a tu hermana.



Le voy a preguntar a tu puta madre y te voy a meter al cajón de ignorados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> De joven estaba suculenta.



Pero de muy joven.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Le voy a preguntar a tu puta madre y te voy a meter al cajón de ignorados.



Eso espero subnormal. Me voy ahora a encularla otra vez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> La judía Winona sigue *potable *pero sólo como fetiche de follar a una madura con cuerpo follable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo le seguía dando.


----------



## Il Corvo (4 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Es que lleva cero cirugías.
> Eso se llama envejecer con dignidad.
> Como Ali Mc Graw, viuda de Steve McQueen. Una señora estupenda sin tintes ni quirófanos.



la actriz de love story, se la reconoce fácilmente, a pesar de haber pasado muchos años


----------



## LuismarpIe (4 Sep 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Vosotros con 60 estais como cuando teniais 20, supongo.



yo con 20 ya estaba destrozadísimo, así que sí, en 30 años apenas me he deteriorado (más).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, creo que dice eso porque no ha sido usted un hombre realmente guapo. Todo hombre guapo de verdad se ha beneficiado de su imagen y ha sacado rédito de ella y es también traumático cuando esa belleza empieza a marchitarse.



Estás hablando del 5-10% de alfalfas por el que todas os sacáis las bragas a los 10 segundos. La mayoría no pertenecemos a ese rango y nos pasamos la vida mendingado sexo hasta que nos cansamos de la actitud de las mujeres. Solo esos consiguen de verdad cosas de las mujeres, mientras el 80% de las mujeres se pasan la vida exhibiéndose para conseguir cualquier cosa.


----------



## LuismarpIe (4 Sep 2022)

coda dijo:


>



aaaaagggg!!! bais bicho!! bais!!!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Con lo guapa que era esta chica, aparte de bastante natural comparada con otras compañeras suyas de serie como la recauchutada Pamela Anderson. Este murazo es doloroso y difícil de entender. Una chica que ya tenía buen cuerpo y cara con que se hubiera cuidado un poquito para mantenerse hubiera sido suficiente. ¿Alguien sabe si cayó en las drogas o tiene una enfermedad mental? Porque otra explicación no se me ocurre.



Drogas y sobretodo mucho alcohol.


----------



## LuismarpIe (5 Sep 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Drogas y sobretodo mucho alcohol.



Y dejar de hacer ejercicio para pasarse a la comida basura.

No hace falta entrar en drogas. Tengo compañeros de clase de los 90 en USA que 25 años después de ser chavales atléticos son señores que no se ven la polla hace años. Y no beben ni se han metido en la vida.

Comen como siempre, pero con 18 y 1 hora de deporte al día eran auténticos Adonis, con 40 y tantos y cero horas de deporte son Peter Griffin.


----------



## LeeMarvin (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (9 Sep 2022)

Disfruten de un murazo que marcará época, amigos...





























































































Pasada por la piedra a los 40


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Drogas y sobretodo mucho alcohol.



Lo que me suponía: abuso de sustancias y/o trastorno mental.

Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Disfruten de un murazo que marcará época, amigos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para 40 años está derroidísima.


----------



## Petruska (13 Sep 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Bueno bueno... lo de esta fue buscado y premeditado, creo. Si no recuerdo mal se volvio medio loca haciendose cirugias tremendas para tener rostro felino y se le fue muchisimo de las manos. Una pirada de categoria.



No tiene nada que ver Karen Mulder (modelo holandesa guapísima en su día) - la de la izquierda- con Jocelyn Goldstëin - la mujer gato de la derecha-.


----------



## Petruska (13 Sep 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hay varios casos: la Crawford, la Davis y la Swanson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TRES DIOSAS. Están en una categoría totalmente aparte de las demás.


----------



## Petruska (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Sinead O’Connor sufre desde su juventud de una enfermedad mental llamada trastorno bipolar que te derroye física y mentalmente. No la incluiría aquí ya que su decadencia no es causa de dejadez injustificada sino de una enfermedad seria.



qué ángel tenía Sinead. Qué encanto de mujer. Hay que verla en acción por ejemplo en este video. Su forma de moverse, tan anti diva, tan natural y sin embargo tan atractiva y tan sensual, tan auténtica, y tan bella, sin afeites, sin acicalamientos. Una mujer preciosa. Y su prodigiosa voz.

Esta canción es dedicada a su difunta madre, y la canta con un desgarramiento estremecedor.


----------



## mirym94 (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Para 40 años está derroidísima.



Hostia puta que mal se cuida la gente, le dará a la coca


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (14 Sep 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Hostia puta que mal se cuida la gente, *le dará a la coca*



Fijo


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Sep 2022)

Inesita contra el muro del norte










Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## bullish consensus (23 Nov 2022)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


>



Expoiler coño, ahora no voy a poder ni dormir


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## reconvertido (23 Nov 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> qué ángel tenía Sinead. Qué encanto de mujer. Hay que verla en acción por ejemplo en este video. Su forma de moverse, tan anti diva, tan natural y sin embargo tan atractiva y tan sensual, tan auténtica, y tan bella, sin afeites, sin acicalamientos. Una mujer preciosa. Y su prodigiosa voz.
> 
> Esta canción es dedicada a su difunta madre, y la canta con un desgarramiento estremecedor.



Su forma de moverse, tan anti diva, tan natural y sin embargo tan atractiva y tan sensual,
Su forma de mvoerse es torpe, agresiva, espasmódica, sincopada y repelente, que expresa muchos traumas y sobre todo, trastornos de procesamiento.
NINGÚN HOMBRE la encuentra atractiva.
Sólo las mujeras.
Vosotras sabréis qué cojones véis en una loca del coño con movimientos espasmódicos.


----------



## Pablem0s (23 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Hostia puta que mal se cuida la gente, le dará a la coca



LE DARIA a la coca, y en ingentes cantidades. Es precisamente cuando la dejan cuando se ponen como ballenas con esa característica cara de pez globo. He conocido a (demasiadas) comebolsas del mismo perfil, y todas han acabado así.


----------



## opilano (23 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Hostia puta que mal se cuida la gente, le dará a la coca



Que va. Imposible!


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Nov 2022)

Están en la cumbre de la pirámide social y no soportan bajar ni siquiera un peldaño.


----------



## Petruska (23 Nov 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Su forma de moverse, tan anti diva, tan natural y sin embargo tan atractiva y tan sensual,
> Su forma de mvoerse es torpe, agresiva, espasmódica, sincopada y repelente, que expresa muchos traumas y sobre todo, trastornos de procesamiento.
> NINGÚN HOMBRE la encuentra atractiva.
> Sólo las mujeras.
> Vosotras sabréis qué cojones véis en una loca del coño con movimientos espasmódicos.



Vaya hombre, ya vino don Petronio, árbitro de la Elegancia, a sentar cátedra.


----------



## reconvertido (23 Nov 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Vaya hombre, ya vino don Petronio, árbitro de la Elegancia, a sentar cátedra.



A sentrar cátedra no, a explicar que lo que las mujeres consideráis atractivo a otra no es lo mismo que a los hombres.
A mí esa tía cada vez que la veía me daba repelús y rechazo, y pensaba que vaya loca del coño habitaba en ese cuerpo.
Y eso antes de saber todo lo que se por la vida.

Y su desarrollo posterior así ha sido, de loca del coño tarada medicada.
Menudo "atractivo" la rapada.


----------



## Petruska (23 Nov 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> A sentrar cátedra no, a explicar que lo que las mujeres consideráis atractivo a otra no es lo mismo que a los hombres.
> A mí esa tía cada vez que la veía me daba repelús y rechazo, y pensaba que vaya loca del coño habitaba en ese cuerpo.
> Y eso antes de saber todo lo que se por la vida.
> 
> ...



En esa edad del video estaba muy guapa y encantadora. Parece que los tíos sólo admirais a las mujeres con look pilingui.


----------



## reconvertido (23 Nov 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> En esa edad del video estaba muy guapa y encantadora. Parece que los tíos sólo admirais a las mujeres con look pilingui.



En esa época era una loca del coño que hacía movimientos espasmódicos y feístas.

Y con ese body que lleve se le adivina todo, más pilingui que eso...


----------



## Petruska (23 Nov 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> En esa época era una loca del coño que hacía movimientos espasmódicos y feístas.
> 
> Y con ese body que lleve se le adivina todo, más pilingui que eso...



Bueno, pues pa ti la peseta


----------



## Yakuza (23 Nov 2022)

Lo peor de todo no es el envejecer es que a la mayoría les ha cambiado la expresión inocente por expresión de loca.


----------



## Samael (7 Dic 2022)




----------

